# Suppressor limitations



## Mac_NZ (Dec 21, 2010)

Ok since we started hijacking another thread I'll start this here.




Mac_NZ said:


> We had a Knights job we were firing on a 417 and a Surefire we used on an Aug, both piston driven. The 417 was pretty chocked up after 250 rounds fired at a steady rate. The Aug got to 450-500 before it started choking. They still throw a lot of shit back in the system even with the piston.





Mac_NZ said:


> Taking the mag off after a serial was a bit of a shock, brass that was shiny before hand looked like it had been lying in the open for a month or two. You get a really thick coating of grey gunge all over the bolt carrier/group. We were only using CLP as a lube as some pogue still thinks its the bees knees.




What I gathered from the above was that you did not want to bother with it during a sustained fight.  The suppressors I've used was the Surefire FA556SA, KAC QD, a Finish job (forget the name) and one made locally by Gunworks.  They all worked pretty good, I like the Surefire as it was nice and light and didn't increase the length too much but I managed to weld my one onto the muzzle break and had to gently remove it with a hammer and the aid of another bloke to squeeze the release lever.  This could have been a problem in the field if I needed to go defensive for a period of time.

The reason I wanted them on our rifles was for night BCDs so we didn't give off a massive flash signature to aid an En who is not in possession of a large qty of NVE.  In a perfect world I could get one for my LSW so I could employ that as well but from what I heard of the testing the one they tried here was shot out in no time.  I know suppressing a belt fed is gayer than aids but I don't like letting him rip at night as he attracts shit like a toilet.

People were talking about how great they would be in room combat for your hearing which I agreed with but my idea of room combat involves HE, SRAAW and as much lead flying towards the bad guy as possible.  I don't do the high end CT stuff.  Also the extra length could be a prick when you are trying to get around the place.

So what is everyone else's experience with the beasts?


----------



## Etype (Dec 21, 2010)

I'd use one for short range sniper ops or for SKT (Small Kill Team- like an ambush except usually a fire team size element or smaller) to conceal my location. But yeah, any type of prolonged gunfight, and I wouldn't use it.
As for using it in a house, your buddy would appreciate you not spitting flames in his face when you shoot across him, but the enemy already know you're there and ear pro is in order whether you are shooting with a suppressor or not.


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 21, 2010)

Suppressors are all Kool and shit till you strip your bolt carrier and bolt out of the reciever. Then you relize where all the propellent gasses whent. 

The Surefire is the shit if you've got the money for it.  Little to no impact shift, without having to zero the rifle with the suppressor attached. FA is not a problem with them either.

Just my experience.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Dec 21, 2010)

Yeah suppressors are funky, but just so damn cool. ;)


----------

